# Argentina claims to be building nuclear submarine in light of Falklands tension



## CougarKing (2 Aug 2011)

> link
> 
> *Arturo Puricelli, the country's defence minister, said the project was requested by President Cristina Kirchner and said her presidency would be "recalled by history as the beginning of a great time for Argentina."
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Aug 2011)

I would still put my money down on Ol' England.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Aug 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I would still put my money down on Ol' England.



Not without the Harriers and carriers she once had I would say a British victory in the South Atlantic is increasingly in doubt.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Aug 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Not without the Harriers and carriers she once had I would say a British victory in the South Atlantic is increasingly in doubt.



Yeah, we'll see how that sharing with France stuff works out for them when SHTF.


----------



## xo31@711ret (6 Aug 2011)

I joined the RCR's in April when the Falkland war started. I (vaguely) remember the somewhat same rheteric being said. My $ is sil on merry ol' England....


----------

